# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  ولا زال القلب يبكي فلسطين

## عاشق الحصن

من اي وجع ستاتني كلماتنا

ومن اي زهر سنجمع احزاننا 

اي حديث تبقى واي لقاء يومي بات يجدي والموت يحاصر امهاتنا 

والموت يدفننا في بيوتنا وصمتنا وعجزنا 

ومن اي حاضرة للزمن سأتي حلمنا

ومن اي مدام سنكتب كلمة جب لامنا 

كيف نمون ونموت ونحيا ثم نموت وبحبرحنا وكيف يصبح صباحنا مساء ومساءنا يبقى 

من اي حلكة من اي دم قاني نطلع كل يوم ...؟؟!!







من اي نافذة سنصبح بوالدنا وهل تراه ما زال مكوما بدمه والمجد في غرفة دارنا 


وازهاري الملبدة بالصقيع اي صباح سيوقظها 


واشرعتي ورايتي وفلول الجيوش التي ترفص ع جرحي 


انا فلسطين اركم وارى الغيوم وارى الموت


وانا فلسطين احتصنهم واشم رائحة مسكهم ظاهر


وانا فلسطين واركم من بعيد تتفرجون 


وانا فلسطين لا زلت وابنائي نثلم والجرح فنفيق ونغسل الجرح وتقيق


ونفتح الغيمات ونرسم عيون من حلم 


وانا فلسطين


وانا فلسطين





وطن لن اعشق سواه 


فان قطعوا الاشجار الزيتون 


وان حرقو ماذن المساجد


وان وضعو القد بيدي 


وفآنت وطن ولن اعشق سواه


وان اسدوا طريقي بحواجز الاض حميعها 


وان مزقو جسدي


فآنت وطن ولن اعشق سواه 


وان زوروا التاريخ فكفا ان اعرف من انت 


وان قتلو الطفل وذبحو الشيخ 


فآنت وطني ولن اعشق سواه





وان هدموا منزلي وشتتوا اسرتي


وان ضربوني بالرصاص 


فلن انحنى لن انكسر 


فآنت وطني ولن اعشق سواه


لن اعشق سواه




ولا زال القلب يبكي فلسطين

----------


## نبض

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;background-color:black;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]من اي نافذة سنصبح بوالدنا وهل تراه ما زال مكوما بدمه والمجد في غرفة دارنا 


وازهاري الملبدة بالصقيع اي صباح سيوقظها 

كلمات تصور الم الشعب الفلسطيني 

وما يعانيه من ظلم واظطهاد 

شكرا اخي لموضوعك دمت بود[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN]

----------


## عاشق الحصن

أخي نبض

انك قد اضفت النبض الى هذا الموضوع

دامت المودة و المحبة بيننا

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموو زيدو
انوسة  :Bl (14):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> يسلموو زيدو
> انوسة


 
نورتي يا انوسه

ما انا بعرف انك انوسه

نورتي الموضوع

ومبروك عليكي الاداره

----------

